# Perc/Synth ARP for Reaktor



## Deep Data Loops (Jun 14, 2020)

This Reaktor instrument is reduced to 7.99 right now (19.99 regular).

It’s a rather experimental one, an Arpeggiator triggering one-shot samples with various controls & Fx.


Link


----------

